# The Wall Street Code documentary



## RADO (5 November 2013)

Found this on Youtube, looks like it just came out the other day. It's a Documentary about Quants and HFT. I haven't watched the whole thing yet but it looks interesting.


----------



## SPX Trader (26 November 2013)

Thanks for sharing that..... a good documentary based on HFT.....a lot more is covered in the book "Dark Pools"


----------

